# breeding feeders?



## dustin_jizones (Apr 9, 2003)

hey, i have some femail bettas and two male bettas in different tanks but i want to know, is it easy to bread them and use them for feeder fish. i just got them not to long ago and i thought it might be a good idea or just sell them to friends?? but it would save money on my p's feeding??? also i got some guppies i heard you aint got to do anything to breed them they just do it, i hope so, but im more intrested in the bettas, does anyone know any tricks or anything. thnx for the help everyone!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

great idea... save on money for feeder fish!!!! sounds easy, but is it???/ good luck lil playboy


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

does it take along time for them to get to a size that is relatively large enough for feeding p's?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Not easy!...you better try with livebearers like Guppys, Plattys, Mollys and Swordtails!


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

If you do get them to breed successfully, I have fed my P's a lot of Betta's and they love them. A friend of mine brings them over when he comes - he gets a kick out of watching the supposed "fighting fish" get it's ass trounced.

With that said - atleast you know they will eat them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

right now im trying to breed pond fish you can get them cheap when they are babies and i saw some that grow to be 5 to 6 inches now thats good eats :smile:


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

id also go with the live bearers like the guppies thats what I'm gointo do in a couple of months when I get a new tank


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

what all do u need for breeding? just 2 fish or do u need a box of grass in the tank for eggs?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

breeding anything takes time unless you have mollies and guppies. But soon after time your big P's wont even bother eating them.


----------

